# over heating with plow on only



## money from the skies (Nov 24, 2018)

How do people get air to the radiator with the plow on the truck down the high way? truck pulls a 12k goose neck trailer all day never comes close to 220 water temps. so i know the cooling system is working fine. I am stuck on only being the plow cuts off air, need to find a way to get it there?


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

There's a company that makes an air foil that mounts on the top of the plow and is supposed to direct air into the front of the truck. Forgot the name. I've never used one. I just lower my plow a little if it starts getting warm. 

NYH1.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

How old is your truck? My truck (Chevy not Ford) was doing the same thing. Replaced the fan clutch with a heavy duty one, and it solved the issue. Loud as hell when that thing gets going though. Not sure if that would help you or not. I got where I went from only overheating on the highway to overheating just driving site to site.


----------



## money from the skies (Nov 24, 2018)

03, yes me as well why I know it’s air getting blocked from the radiator, and fan works because it kicks on and sounds like a 747 going down the road, and my trans get hot as well, more then I would like it to be at,

Yeah air foils are great if they are proven to work,


----------



## wishfull (Nov 22, 2017)

Dodge diesel done the same thing. Found with it all I had to do was angle the blade when I was running down the highway and it worked just fine. Lowering it a bit helped too.


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

I built a foil on my last plow, dropped my water temp 30 degrees. Look up Blizzards air foil for ideas


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Are you angling the blade as you drive? I could watch the temp gauge move up if I drove with it straight, then drop after I angled it.

Do you need to have the plow on when pulling the trailer?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Can’t you lower the plow?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

money from the skies said:


> 03, yes me as well why I know it's air getting blocked from the radiator, and fan works because it kicks on and sounds like a 747 going down the road, and my trans get hot as well, more then I would like it to be at,
> 
> Yeah air foils are great if they are proven to work,


So with the plow on, the fan comes on, but the engine doesn't cool down?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Can't you lower the plow?


----------



## money from the skies (Nov 24, 2018)

Randall Ave said:


> So with the plow on, the fan comes on, but the engine doesn't cool down?


Only when I am on the freeway speeds it doesn't not to we're I would like the EGR temps to be,


----------



## money from the skies (Nov 24, 2018)

Randall Ave said:


> So with the plow on, the fan comes on, but the engine doesn't cool down?


I am running the blizzard 8110pp plow I will look it up


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Can't you lower the plow?


Looks like you're pretty busy, I'll ask later...


----------



## money from the skies (Nov 24, 2018)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Looks like you're pretty busy, I'll ask later...


Sorry yes I do lower it but I don't like to run it low on the free way in my opinion it gives you a chance to hit snow drifts on the road and hitting those or debris isn't fun


----------



## money from the skies (Nov 24, 2018)

seville009 said:


> Are you angling the blade as you drive? I could watch the temp gauge move up if I drove with it straight, then drop after I angled it.
> 
> Do you need to have the plow on when pulling the trailer?


Depending on what my job is for the day? And no I haven't tried Angelina it yet,


----------



## money from the skies (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## money from the skies (Nov 24, 2018)

I had a litttle time to build a mock air diverter will see if this helps and if it dose I make it look better


----------



## money from the skies (Nov 24, 2018)

scottr said:


> I built a foil on my last plow, dropped my water temp 30 degrees. Look up Blizzards air foil for ideas


Do you have a picture of it?


----------



## gcbailey (Jan 26, 2014)

On our '06 F350, Ford actually has a different fan clutch that's part of the snow plow prep kit. We were having some overheating issues initially and swapped it out. Now going down at highway speeds isn't an issue.


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

money from the skies said:


> Do you have a picture of it?


This is what I built for my old Dodge, Also, here is the OEM Blizzard one that you could fab if not available.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

scottr said:


> This is what I built for my old Dodge, Also, here is the OEM Blizzard one that you could fab if not available.
> View attachment 186625
> View attachment 186626


You got juice on a plow truck! Thumbs Up

NYH1.


----------



## money from the skies (Nov 24, 2018)

gcbailey said:


> On our '06 F350, Ford actually has a different fan clutch that's part of the snow plow prep kit. We were having some overheating issues initially and swapped it out. Now going down at highway speeds isn't an issue.





scottr said:


> This is what I built for my old Dodge, Also, here is the OEM Blizzard one that you could fab if not available.
> View attachment 186625
> View attachment 186626


Man that dodge is amazing!! Nice truck! Off subject but was it a complete rebuild on it?


----------



## money from the skies (Nov 24, 2018)

scottr said:


> This is what I built for my old Dodge, Also, here is the OEM Blizzard one that you could fab if not available.
> View attachment 186625
> View attachment 186626


Yes I did look up the blizzard foil and if I see temps drop on my mock up foil I did I will build it better or just by the blizzard foil


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

money from the skies said:


> Man that dodge is amazing!! Nice truck! Off subject but was it a complete rebuild on it?


Wow. Way off topic. No not a total rebuild the body looked like that the day I pulled it out of an old gold mine. I dropped in a 318 V8 and a NP435 so it would get down the road better. I plowed for 25 years in that thing. Wore me out . Over the years. Rebuilt axles. Built bumpers etc.


----------



## money from the skies (Nov 24, 2018)

scottr said:


> View attachment 186627
> View attachment 186628
> 
> Wow. Way off topic. No not a total rebuild the body looked like that the day I pulled it out of an old gold mine. I dropped in a 318 V8 and a NP435 so it would get down the road better. I plowed for 25 years in that thing. Wore me out . Over the years. Rebuilt axles. Built bumpers etc.


Very awesome nice


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

money from the skies said:


> 03, yes me as well why I know it's air getting blocked from the radiator, and fan works because it kicks on and sounds like a 747 going down the road, and my trans get hot as well, more then I would like it to be at,
> 
> Yeah air foils are great if they are proven to work,


Powerchoke???


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

scottr said:


> This is what I built for my old Dodge, Also, here is the OEM Blizzard one that you could fab if not available.
> View attachment 186625
> View attachment 186626


I need a defibrillator...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

gcbailey said:


> On our '06 F350, Ford actually has a different fan clutch that's part of the snow plow prep kit. We were having some overheating issues initially and swapped it out. Now going down at highway speeds isn't an issue.


I couldn't run my '05 down the road with the plow at any speed without overheating. It didn't have the plow prep so not the right fan clutch. Never had a problem again after swapping it.


----------

